# s it worth changing the monitor audio rs6av 5.1 package



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the old monitor audio rs6av 5.1 2005 award winner for the pioneer sp-pk52fs would the pioneer system sound better quality t with hsu vf1-mk2 sub or should i not bother im using a denon x2200w surround reciever or can anybody recommend a 5.1 speaker package ona budget of £1200 to spend need help urgently thanks?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly doubt the Pioneers would be better than those rs6av's. However the sub could be replaced with something better like you point out the HSU is much better.


----------

